# bga solution..s.?



## Petah (Mar 1, 2006)

http://naturalaquariums.com/plantedtank/050302.JPG this is exactly what i have.. never had any problems with my mosses before. right now its in a holding/grow out tank about to be put in my ada 2007 tank.. how should i remove it?(algae that is) bleach solution or some sort of bga remover?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

From that pic, I have a problem identifying what the problem is. You mention bga in your post title, but I don't see any of that. If you meant bba, I can't really see that unless the darker areas of the moss have it. I do see a little thread algae on the stem. 

I don't think mosses will take bleaching without serious injury, but perhaps others can chime in here. It's always best to try to identify the cause of your problems and rectify them than to do patching up, so to speak. Your tank info and parameters would be needed to give anymore succint info.


----------

